
Jeff Atwood: Learning to code is Not overrated - maus80
https://www.leaseweb.com/labs/2015/09/jeff-atwood-learning-to-code-is-not-overrated/
======
maus80
In response to: [http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/jeff-atwood-learning-
code...](http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/jeff-atwood-learning-code-
overrated-article-1.2374772)

